# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ninulla

## Sovrani

Nina nine, te perkund nana
Të perkundi ne djep t'arit
Se kshu i ngjitet emni djalit
Nina nina t'qes ke dera
Po kam frige se po t'vret era
Nina nina t'qes ke mani
Po kam frige se t'merr murrani
Lule lule, t'qes ke molla
Un po tutem se t'ze vdora
Lule lule t'qes ke pjeshka
Un e lumja te ze vjeshta
Nina nina o more djalë
Ti m'u bash për Shqipnin mbarë


Mirdite

----------


## anita340

nina nana qiken o  
nana qiken shume e do
nana qiken e do shume
tani po e ve ne gjume

po fle qika ne shtepi 
po fle zogu ne qati
po fle dhe qengji ne shtalle
po fle lepuri ne mal

zgjohet zogu e kendon 
zgjohet qengji e blegron
zgjohet qika me gezim
plot me jete e mbush shtepine

ps aty te qika une ve emrin e vajzes

----------


## Albo

*Sa e dua babin*

Jam i vogel camarok, 
por une babin e kam shok.
Jam i vogel pisanjos,
por une babin e kam boss.
Jam i vogel e capken,
por babi mua me kendon kenge.
Jam i vogel e mistrec,
buza e babit qesh vesh me vesh,
Jam i vogel qelbanik,
por une babin e kam mik.
Jam i vogel qarraman,
por une babin e kam xhan.

Sa te rritem edhe nje cik,
do te behem simpatik.
Sa te rritem edhe shume,
nuk e le me babin pa gjume!

(c) Albo

----------


## PINK

1cik si e eger kjo ninulla jote, tuj i thone cunit- qelbanik. (lol)

Ka pas qene nje kenge, njehere e nje kohe , e kenduar nga nje treshe quarteti (femra), ninulle te kenduar ne nje festival, se cili se mbaj mend. Po mbaj mend vetem strofen e pare, se ishte kenge e qete, e embel... e vetem ato rreshta i kam kenduar cunit tim une. Te tjera nuk di. 

Fli zemra ime fli
o qerpik flori
fli me driten e henes
dhe endrrat ne gji..

kaq, perserit disa here sipas deshires i nderron dhe fjalet, zemra me shpirt, e vazhdon. Po duhet te kesh dhe pak ze te embel e . lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> 1cik si e eger kjo ninulla jote, tuj i thone cunit- qelbanik. (lol)
> 
> Ka pas qene nje kenge, njehere e nje kohe ,* e kenduar nga nje treshe quarteti* (femra), ninulle te kenduar ne nje festival, se cili se mbaj mend. Po mbaj mend vetem strofen e pare, se ishte kenge e qete, e embel... e vetem ato rreshta i kam kenduar cunit tim une. Te tjera nuk di. 
> 
> Fli zemra ime fli
> o qerpik flori
> fli me driten e henes
> dhe endrrat ne gji..
> 
> kaq, perserit disa here sipas deshires i nderron dhe fjalet, zemra me shpirt, e vazhdon. Po duhet te kesh dhe pak ze te embel e . lol



.............. :pa dhembe:   Pink, you just made my day!

Kengen e ka kenduar soprano Mariana Leka.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Kjo Mariana Leka, e googlove ne youtube, qenka soprano. Hej, po mire dhe kaq sa mbaja mend. Pastaj, mesa mbaj mend, ne festival eshte kenduar, ishin tre te korrit keto.Tip arie. lol

po kengen do ma gjesh, se sopranon e gjete? 

p.s. ka gje te bej kjo me Gjergj Leken?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kjo Mariana Leka, e googlove ne youtube, qenka soprano. Hej, po mire dhe kaq sa mbaja mend. Pastaj, mesa mbaj mend, ne festival eshte kenduar, ishin tre te korrit keto.Tip arie. lol
> 
> po kengen do ma gjesh, se sopranon e gjete? 
> 
> p.s. ka gje te bej kjo me Gjergj Leken?


PINK, jo s'e ka gje Gjergj Leken. Mariana eshte nga Fushe -Arrezi, me origjine shkodrane duhet te jete, se ka pas uncle E.P. qe ka qene shkodran dhe kendonte(punonte) ne Teatrin e Operas dhe Baletit. 

P.S. Me vjen cudi, qe s'paske pare asnje recital te saj, si nje nga me te mirat soprano shqiptare.

----------

